# Авиация > Современность >  Ка 50 снят с производства.

## VanGOG

Вот, представляете, только сегодня узнал.Я в шоке, если честно. Их выпустили всего то сколько за 20 лет, 12 -14 штук?Тем про это не нашел.Ваши мнения по данному событию?

----------


## Kasatka

shit

почему?? 

за 20 лет!?! 14 штук?

----------


## [RUS] MK

Его же еще в прошлом или в начале этого года сняли. Да и что в этом странного? Приоритет отдан двухместным машинам, т.е. Ка-52. Да и устарела машина. Так что это трезвое рациональное решение.

----------


## timsz

Да Ка-50 и не был в производстве.

Основным ударным вертолетом будет Ми-28, Ка-52 будут делать для проведения спецопераций. Ка-50 оказался ненужным.

Жаль, но что поделаешь. Думаю, решение правильное.

----------


## Mig

> Приоритет отдан двухместным машинам, т.е. Ка-52. Да и устарела машина. Так что это трезвое рациональное решение.


Именно так! Тем более, если вспомнить про скудное финансирование авиапрома из бюджета государства.

----------


## Денис Хорош

Все-таки решили только Ка-52 делать? А что же теперь будет с уже существующими машинами? На утилизацию пустят?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Все-таки решили только Ка-52 делать? А что же теперь будет с уже существующими машинами? На утилизацию пустят?


Существующих машин-то как таковых и нет... Мне кажется, что как летали в Торжке, так и будут летать. Это ведь больше испытательные машины, в строевых полках их нет. И, если Вы до конца не поняли, производство не уничтожили вообще и навсегда, а приостановили. А если точнее, то тот задел по Ка-50, что стоял в Арсеньеве (вроде около 10 машин) переделают в Ка-52. Производства-то как не было, так и нет пока... То есть хоть завтра можно закладывать новые борта, была бы бумага с печатью.

----------


## CINN

Очень жаль.
Как всегда в мирное время победили сторонники "прошедшей войны"...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Очень жаль.
> Как всегда в мирное время победили сторонники "прошедшей войны"...


А чего Вам жаль-то? То, что Ка-50 проиграл как концепция или как красивая машина?  :Smile:

----------


## CINN

> А чего Вам жаль-то? То, что Ка-50 проиграл как концепция или как красивая машина?


Жаль, что в 21 веке приходится воевать концепциями и техникой 60-х 20 века.
А Ка-50 это готовая механическая часть ударного БПЛА.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Жаль, что в 21 веке приходится воевать концепциями и техникой 60-х 20 века.
> А Ка-50 это готовая механическая часть ударного БПЛА.


Оооо... Это Вас понесло...  :Smile:  Давайте вернемся на Землю, да еще и в Россию. Вы считаете, что надо возобновить выпуск акул, но при этом в варианте БПЛА? Или Вам просто не нравятся внешне аллигаторы и срабатывает детский рефлекс "хочу такой!"? Если первое, то, как мне кажется, проще будет сделать новую машину. Реально проще! Ведь не надо бронирование кабины-меньше веса, новое аппаратное обеспечение-меньше веса и габаритов, новое... и т.д. Будет гораздо компактней и легче. У камовцев даже опыт какой-никакой имеется в БПЛА. Если же второе... Мне тоже нравится акула-эффектная машина! Но это же не повод для ее производства, правда?  :Smile:  Отсюда делаем вывод, что Ка-50, по крайней мере, в таком виде, не нужен.

----------


## forten07

> Существующих машин-то как таковых и нет... Мне кажется, что как летали в Торжке, так и будут летать. Это ведь больше испытательные машины, в строевых полках их нет. И, если Вы до конца не поняли, производство не уничтожили вообще и навсегда, а приостановили. А если точнее, то тот задел по Ка-50, что стоял в Арсеньеве (вроде около 10 машин) переделают в Ка-52. Производства-то как не было, так и нет пока... То есть хоть завтра можно закладывать новые борта, была бы бумага с печатью.


Что-так, что так утилизация- отстыкуют носовую и в утилизацию, к остальному новая от Ка-52. Идея бредовая если чесно. Я бы на их месте запустил бы 50й и 52й, но это значение не имеет, иначе этот форум станет свалкой аля Авиа ру

----------


## forten07

> А чего Вам жаль-то? То, что Ка-50 проиграл как концепция или как красивая машина?


Чушь- концепция одноместного боевого не проиграла. Скорее дурость и нежелание принимать новую систему подготовки.

----------


## forten07

> Да Ка-50 и не был в производстве.
> 
> Основным ударным вертолетом будет Ми-28, Ка-52 будут делать для проведения спецопераций. Ка-50 оказался ненужным.
> 
> Жаль, но что поделаешь. Думаю, решение правильное.


Какая странная формулировка "для проведения спецопераций"??? А чем обычная "операция" Ми-28 как ударного вертолета, будет отличаться от "спецоперации"ударного "спец" вертолета Ка-52? 
Тем что 28й создавался под единую копирку с коброй и Апачем? :Biggrin: 
Лично я считаю ошибкой принятие Ми-28Н,

----------


## forten07

> Оооо... Это Вас понесло...  Давайте вернемся на Землю, да еще и в Россию. Вы считаете, что надо возобновить выпуск акул, но при этом в варианте БПЛА? Или Вам просто не нравятся внешне аллигаторы и срабатывает детский рефлекс "хочу такой!"? Если первое, то, как мне кажется, проще будет сделать новую машину. Реально проще! Ведь не надо бронирование кабины-меньше веса, новое аппаратное обеспечение-меньше веса и габаритов, новое... и т.д. Будет гораздо компактней и легче. У камовцев даже опыт какой-никакой имеется в БПЛА. Если же второе... Мне тоже нравится акула-эффектная машина! Но это же не повод для ее производства, правда?  Отсюда делаем вывод, что Ка-50, по крайней мере, в таком виде, не нужен.


Ерунда. Если строить ББПВ то однозначно закладывать с нуля. Он будет меньше, брать будет больше (не будет лишнего довеска в лице пилота и всего что с этим связано). Зато толку от ББПВ если можно построить менее уязвимый ББПСВВП без уязвимых винтов.
Если Речь о Ка-50 то лично для меня удивление вызывает то что Вы сейчас только обнаружили что его производство приостановили. Об этом говорили еще в октябре, обьявиди 26 декабря. 
В отношение 50го- не ясно как они дальше поступят с имеемыми машинами- там без малого десяток набереться вертолетов, но стоило хотя бы 200-300 50х построить. Ми-24 не вечные и как боевые вертолеты они не совсем соответсвуют требованиям

----------


## CINN

> Оооо... Это Вас понесло...  Давайте вернемся на Землю, да еще и в Россию.


Давайте... Не в России ли этот Ка-50 спроектировали и изготовили?






> Вы считаете, что надо возобновить выпуск акул, но при этом в варианте БПЛА?


Я имею в виду, что стараниями некоторых граждан похерена передовая как конструкция, так и концепция.
Я считаю, что 200-300 Ка-50 не помешали бы. А когда жареный петух в задницу клюнул бы(у всех ударные БПЛА есть, а у нас!!!?) то Ка-50, благодаря своей автоматизации, уже был бы готов для модернизации в БПЛА.




> Или Вам просто не нравятся внешне аллигаторы и срабатывает детский рефлекс "хочу такой!"? Если первое, то, как мне кажется, проще будет сделать новую машину. Реально проще!


Всё бы Вам новое... :Rolleyes: 
А баппки откуда? А то, что Ка-50 уже успешно летает, не в счёт?




> Ведь не надо бронирование кабины-меньше веса, новое аппаратное обеспечение-меньше веса и габаритов, новое... и т.д.


Всё тоже самое можно сделать и с Ка-50...
И потом- кто сказал, что ударному БПЛА не нужно бронирование?
Он же не одноразовый, ему защита тоже нужна.





> Будет гораздо компактней и легче. У камовцев даже опыт какой-никакой имеется в БПЛА.


Да , у них есть опыт в автоматизации авиатехники...
И Ка-50- логическая сумма этих знаний и опыта.
Выбросить всё это- преступление.





> Отсюда делаем вывод, что Ка-50, по крайней мере, в таком виде, не нужен.


Неверные исходные данные приводят к неверным же выводам.
Нужен, ещё как нужен.
Тогда уж и Су-27-е не нужны- тоже с одним пилотом летают, да и автоматикой набиты, без которой в принципе летать не могут.

Нам бы чего попроще, как во вторую мировую, ДС-3! С пулемётами!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Чушь- концепция одноместного боевого не проиграла. Скорее дурость и нежелание принимать новую систему подготовки.


Ну может и не проиграна-не так выразился. Но похерена точно! А вообще, если задуматься, то идея умерла, так как следующее поколение боевых вертолетов в силу общего снижения темпов разработки нового оружия, связанного с прекращением холодной войны, сложной экономической ситуацией в мире и т.д., будет не скоро и на борту будет уже не 2 или 1, а 0 членов экипажа. Но на эту тему можно много спорить, это просто мое мнение.




> Давайте... Не в России ли этот Ка-50 спроектировали и изготовили?


В том-то и дело, что нет.




> Я имею в виду, что стараниями некоторых граждан похерена передовая как конструкция, так и концепция.
> Я считаю, что 200-300 Ка-50 не помешали бы. А когда жареный петух в задницу клюнул бы(у всех ударные БПЛА есть, а у нас!!!?) то Ка-50, благодаря своей автоматизации, уже был бы готов для модернизации в БПЛА.


Ну передовая конструкция (включая авионику, движки, ...) на какой момент? 200-300 (как у Вас цифры-то с Фортеном совпадают  :Smile: ) не помешали бы, конечно. Вопрос в том, когда их строить должны были. Не сейчас же. И ударные БПЛА, которые есть у всех. У всех-это у кого?   




> Всё бы Вам новое...
> А баппки откуда? А то, что Ка-50 уже успешно летает, не в счёт?


Ну а откуда бабки на 200-300 Ка-50? Или на переделку в срочном порядке, когда петух клюнул, 200-300 Ка-50 в БПЛА? 




> у них есть опыт в автоматизации авиатехники...
> И Ка-50- логическая сумма этих знаний и опыта.
> Выбросить всё это- преступление.


Так никто и не выбрасывает. Ка-52-логическое продолжение.




> Тогда уж и Су-27-е не нужны- тоже с одним пилотом летают, да и автоматикой набиты, без которой в принципе летать не могут.


Во всем мире с двумя летают. Я про Су-30, который является многофункциональным самолетом. А Су-27-голый истребитель. Ни больше, ни меньше. Как и Ка-50-дневной вертолет.

----------


## Pilot

ну а как же последняя реинкарнация Су-27 го - Су35? Он же многоцелевой, но одноместный

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ну а как же последняя реинкарнация Су-27 го - Су35? Он же многоцелевой, но одноместный


Да, что-то запамятовал.  :Smile:  Но с ним еще ничего не известно. Поживем-увидим.

----------


## CINN

> И ударные БПЛА, которые есть у всех. У всех-это у кого?


Обязательно пальцем ткнуть?  :Rolleyes:  






> Ну а откуда бабки на 200-300 Ка-50? Или на переделку в срочном порядке, когда петух клюнул, 200-300 Ка-50 в БПЛА?


Оттуда, откуда и всё остальное...
Вы что- в самом деле не видите разницы между средствами/временем на разработку и финансирование серийного производства?






> Так никто и не выбрасывает. Ка-52-логическое продолжение.


Ка-52 это попытка хоть что-то пристроить, пойдя на поводу у "двухместников"...
Ну, а насколько базовый Ка-50 хорош, говорит то, что даже двухместный вариант немного смог испортить характеристики.






> Во всем мире с двумя летают. Я про Су-30, который является многофункциональным самолетом. А Су-27-голый истребитель. Ни больше, ни меньше. Как и Ка-50-дневной вертолет.


Т.е. ночью меняются законы физики и Ка-50 летать не может?
До каких пор пустяковую оптоэлектронную систему ночного видения будут ставить вровень со всем боевым комплексом?

----------


## Red307

> Толку нет. Не в серии.


Ка-52 разве "не в серии"?

----------

